# Luffy enters Harry Potterverse



## Mr. Black Leg (May 4, 2014)

State of Mind: Bloodlust
Scenario 1: Gauntlet, weakest to strongest, heals .
Scenario 2: Against everybody at once .

Place of fight is Hogwarts .


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2014)

voldemort and dumbledore are by far the strongest and i don't recall anything above city block-multi City Block for them.
Mindfuck, soulfuck and hax are the only thing stopping luffy to solo the entire verse with utter easy. 
Guanlet is overkill. 
The high tiers are small building level to building level. And likely bullet timers
Almost every mid is wall level. And peak human speed. 
monsters shouldn't be much above sub sonic too.


----------



## Rurouni Seinto (May 4, 2014)

If Luffy gets hit by Avarda Kerdarva then he's dead, but that's one of the very few things that can take down even the weaker incarnations of him. Assuming that Luffy's BL'd enough that he'll think smart for once and dodges any attack he sees, he clears this gauntlet with Low diff. Can't remember if there's enough potent mindfuck spells to stop him.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 4, 2014)

What's the mechanics of Avarda Kerdarva ? And the speed of Harry Potterverse ?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> What's the mechanics of Avarda Kerdarva ? And the speed of Harry Potterverse ?


Books quoted Avada kedrava to being like a Lighting iirc, i don't recall many dodging it. (last time i reread HP was 2010-2011, though)
harry Potter verse speed is likely sub sonic most of times and hypersonic+ to the ones which can react to avada kedrava ( HP and dumbledore)
I wouldn't say avada kedrava is killing luffy, it can be blocked by objects and things that luffy is more durable than.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 4, 2014)

If it's lightning so Luffy should be imune to it, shouldn't he ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 4, 2014)

They just liken the way the spells are shot to lightning bolts, it's not real lightning most of the time


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> If it's lightning so Luffy should be imune to it, shouldn't he ?


Actually the lightening thing is used due to being Quick and flashy. (It's an instant kill magic, which can be blocked by solid things.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 4, 2014)

What's the mechanics of it, again ? Is it blunt force ? Is it energy ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 4, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> What's the mechanics of it, again ? Is it blunt force ? Is it energy ?



you could just call it energy


----------



## randomsurfer (May 4, 2014)

Luffy whips out his coc and everybody gets knocked out


----------



## Gunners (May 4, 2014)

He would get turned into a rubber duck (Scenario 2).


----------



## egressmadara (May 4, 2014)

Everybody gets punched out.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> What's the mechanics of it, again ? Is it blunt force ? Is it energy ?


Magic. It kills instantly without pain. (It indeed can destroy objects depending of the user,  though. )


----------



## Expelsword (May 4, 2014)

Isn't Luffy massively faster?
Like MASSIVELY?

Can you say Gattling?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 4, 2014)

Expelsword said:


> Isn't Luffy massively faster?
> Like MASSIVELY?
> 
> Can you say Gattling?



Yep, they've got no way of tagging him. He takes this


----------



## ShadowReaper (May 4, 2014)

Lol thread. 

Pre TS Luffy terribly stomps the whole verse, not even saying what post TS would do to the verse. It's like comparing HST to DBZ.


----------



## November (May 4, 2014)

CotC Blast gg


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 4, 2014)

So the guys on Harry Potter are Supersonic ? Like mach 5 ... So Luffy can blitz most of HP, since he's like mach 103 or something, and no one can catch him and he has casual DC that is enough to kill everyone of them ?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2014)

Expelsword said:


> Isn't Luffy massively faster?
> Like MASSIVELY?
> Can you say Gattling?


He is at minimun 100x faster than any high end feat besides dumbledore dodging and reacting to avada kedrava and such (and he is still several times faster than this.)
Yet, he lacks AOE and HP world has thousands of useless fooders that should slow him, until someone manages to cast a strong enough transfiguration/mindfuck magic at him.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 4, 2014)

He can't be seen iwandesu, how the hell can they catch one thing they can't even see ?


----------



## trance (May 4, 2014)

Luffy is much, much faster and has the DC to easily kill any of them.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> So the guys on Harry Potter are Supersonic ? Like mach 5 ... So Luffy can blitz most of HP, since he's like mach 103 or something, and no one can catch him and he has casual DC that is enough to kill everyone of them ?


God tiers most impressive feats are things like rampaging villages with tornados (it depends how the hell is this quantifiable. ) and top tiers can cast a huge amount of fire and such.



Mr. Black Leg said:


> He can't be seen iwandesu, how the hell can they catch one thing they can't even see ?



Fair enough. They barely can see hypersonic avada kedrava (most can't)
Luffy solo due to being absurdly above in speed, DC and durability.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 4, 2014)

> Avada Kedavra
> Hypersonic



iwandesu, as usual, has no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 4, 2014)

And luffy has aoe in the form of conquerors haki.
Most wizards are pretty weak willed and will easily faint.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> > Avada Kedavra
> > Hypersonic
> 
> iwandesu, as usual, has no idea what he's talking about.


You know, what about you bother reading the whole thread 
I started saying it was compared at the book with Lighting due to being very fast and flashy, which is hypersonic if not MHS sometimes.
Hell, i even started saying they were mostly peak human to bullet timers.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 4, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> I started saying it was compared at the book with Lighting due to being very fast and flashy, which is hypersonic if not MHS sometimes.





What a wonderful hyperbole we have here.
It's_ flash_ and _fast_, must be hypersonic.
10/10 logic


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> And luffy has aoe in the form of conquerors haki.
> Most wizards are pretty weak willed and will easily faint.


What was the strongest person put down by this  
i mean, even top tiers remain badly injured against like wall level hits.
(hell, depending of the answer, Luffy can even insta solo the entire verse. )


----------



## Volt manta (May 4, 2014)

Can Luffy actually hit Voldemort? He had the ability to become a shadow in the last movie while still casting spells. There's also this,presumably all top tiers can learn this spell as well, and most death eaters should know it::

Also, Horcrux hax


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 4, 2014)

Voldemort does not have reaction time to do it .


----------



## Volt manta (May 4, 2014)

Can he handle dementors?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 4, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> Can Luffy actually hit Voldemort? ability to become a shadow in the last movie while still casting spells.


He never did that in the books, ergo, is non-canon


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 4, 2014)

This thread have intangible Voldemort and hypersonic Potter
10/10


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> Can he handle dementors?


Dementors are only invisible, not intangible,  they have to open doors and can actually be punched iirc.


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 4, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> This thread has given me intangible Voldemort and hypersonic Potter
> 10/10



They still get frozen by King Frost.

Oh wait. That's overkill. 

Jack Frost then.

Or just mauled by a Slime.


----------



## Volt manta (May 4, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Dementors are only invisible, not intangible,  they have to open doors and can actually be punched iirc.



Not according to Harry Potter:

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Fought 'em off, did you, son?" said Uncle Vernon loudly, with the appearance of a man struggling to bring the conversation back onto a plane he understood. "Gave 'em the old two-one, did you?" 
"You can't give a dementor the old two-one," said Harry through clenched teeth.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 4, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> Not according to Harry Potter:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



How does that statement prove they're intangible? All I got out of it was that without magic he was just too weak to do anything to them


----------



## Volt manta (May 4, 2014)

There's never been a person that physically defeated a dementor, nor has a dementor ever been physically touched.Harry Potter said you can't punch a dementor, and so far it seems to be true.


----------



## Aduro (May 4, 2014)

Wizards get blitzed to hell with their reaction times, but magical creatures and spirits are a different issue. Even if he can hit dementors, what would count as victory against Ghosts? I mean Haki gets through Logia Intangibility but not necessarily actual intangibility and its not like he can kill them anyway  Also without full intel Luffy might be petrified by the Basilisk.


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 4, 2014)

How would Luffy be petrified by something that he can just kill before it can perceive him...

HPverse is going to get wrecked.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 4, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> There's never been a person that physically defeated a dementor, nor has a dementor ever been physically touched.Harry Potter said you can't punch a dementor, and so far it seems to be true.



Are you mentally retarded?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 4, 2014)

Hogwarts Express's doors must be intangible proof.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 4, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> What was the strongest person put down by this
> i mean, even top tiers remain badly injured against like wall level hits.
> (hell, depending of the answer, Luffy can even insta solo the entire verse. )




There was the elite marine fodder and the 50.000 fishmen. While fodder, their still superior to the majority of potterverse humans, which depend on magic.



Volt manta said:


> There's never been a person that physically defeated a dementor, nor has a dementor ever been physically touched.Harry Potter said you can't punch a dementor, and so far it seems to be true.




Since the patronis charm, that is used against dementors, is basically a personification of the casters goodwill, shouldn't that make haki similar enough to be effective?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 4, 2014)

> Nobody tried to punch a dementor
Of course not, they have sticks that shoot magical beams.
Why bother with punches when I can create magical guardians with mah feels?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 4, 2014)

> But the door slid slowly open before Lupin could reach it.
> Standing in the doorway, illuminated by the shivering flames in Lupin's hand, was a cloaked figure that towered to the ceiling. Its face was completely hidden beneath its hood. Harry's eyes darted downward, and what he saw made his stomach contract. There was a hand protruding from the cloak and it was glistening, grayish, slimy-looking, and scabbed, like something dead that had decayed in water...
> But it was visible only for a split second. As though the creature beneath the cloak sensed Harry's gaze, the hand was suddenly withdrawn into the folds of its black cloak.



Intangibility proof doors.

There is numerous instances of dementors crossing solid objects like ghosts...oh wait.


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 4, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Are you mentally retarded?



He must not know the meaning of "No Limits Fallacy."

That's like saying Sol Badguy can't beat Dementors physically because they haven't been hurt physically in Harry Potter... Despite Sol being able to affect intangibles...


----------



## Volt manta (May 4, 2014)

If Sol can affect intangibles, then that's a poor comparison, unless Luffy punches out ghosts and whatnot. Also, this:


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 4, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> If Sol can affect intangibles, then that's a poor comparison, unless Luffy punches out ghosts and whatnot. Also, this:




Nothing there states them to be intangible. It only classifies them as non-beings
Luis also posted proof contradicting it as well.
Also you haven't answered my comparison of haki as a form of solidified will, just like the spell used for fighting against dementors.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 4, 2014)

I don't know if it's cannon but the dementors couldn't go through the elevator door :


*Spoiler*: __ 








If it's cannon so they're not intangible .


----------



## Qinglong (May 4, 2014)

Sirius states in the Goblet of Fire they buried Mrs. Couch, so they can touch stuff


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 4, 2014)

> Dementors are not living beings.
Groundbreaking information.


----------



## Volt manta (May 4, 2014)

It means they can't be destroyed outside of very obvious hax, but I suppose that doesn't matter for the purposes of this match, so...
Yes, Haki would affect Dementors, since it works on a spiritual basis. Even if it can;t kill them (which frankly, I have no idea), it should serve as an effective enough repelling force.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 4, 2014)

They would end up in space with one good punch from Luffy .


----------



## Volt manta (May 4, 2014)

That would require you to find evidence that suggests Dementors die if their physical bodies are destroyed, otherwise it's possible they could come back as a spirit and make things hell on earth for Luffy. A haki crush works much better, and there's a much less chance of you making shit up.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 4, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> That would require you to find evidence that suggests Dementors *die if their physical bodies are destroyed*, otherwise it's possible they could come back as a spirit and make things hell on earth for Luffy. A haki crush works much better, and there's a much less chance of you making shit up.



When did I say that ? You're assuming it . I said that they would end up in space, not that they would end up dead in space .


----------



## Tacocat (May 4, 2014)

Ad blocking Volt manta's avy was perhaps the best thing for me to have blacklisted. I almost started associating Namin? with him...


----------



## Volt manta (May 4, 2014)

If their physical bodies are pulverized in the process- as they would no doubt be when they take Luffy's attacks to the face- but they can't die, then they would become spiritual beings...


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 4, 2014)

*[Baseless assumptions intensifies]*


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 4, 2014)

Volt, go back to wanking MLP.

So I can make more matches where they get utterly annihilated by SMT.


As already been said in this match, Luffy punches all of them and they all die.


----------



## Volt manta (May 4, 2014)

Done with conjectures, anyways; I think it's pretty clear Luffy wins, through whatever methods


----------



## Red Angel (May 5, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> He must not know the meaning of "No Limits Fallacy."
> 
> That's like saying Sol Badguy can't beat Dementors physically because they haven't been hurt physically in Harry Potter... Despite Sol being able to affect intangibles...



Or like a Greater Daemon can't physically rapestomp Dementors despite having more physical power in their left nut then everyone in Harry Potter does in their entire bodies combined and times'd by 1000 and their attacks being soulfucking and all that fun shit

Hell, I've even heard people saying that because Rowling said Dementors can't be killed by anything in Harry Potter that means that fuckers like Darkseid or Rand al'Thor can't just erase them from existence


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 5, 2014)

Ghosts and Phoenixes stalemate


----------



## Red Angel (May 5, 2014)

Considering that a Basilisk's stare could incapacitate Nicholas Flamel, well I'm sure you could see what I'm getting at


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 5, 2014)

do you mean nearly headless nick?


----------



## Red Angel (May 5, 2014)

Yeah that one

Derp


----------



## Volt manta (May 5, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Or like a Greater Daemon can't physically rapestomp Dementors despite having more physical power in their left nut then everyone in Harry Potter does in their entire bodies combined and times'd by 1000 and their attacks being soulfucking and all that fun shit
> 
> Hell, I've even heard people saying that because Rowling said Dementors can't be killed by anything in Harry Potter that means that fuckers like Darkseid or Rand al'Thor can't just erase them from existence



But...
you're being erased from fucking existence.
All of it.
How does that even make sense?


----------



## J★J♥ (May 5, 2014)

Luffy gets turned in to a rat.


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 5, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Luffy gets turned in to a rat.



Before or after he blitzes the HPverse?


----------



## Red Angel (May 5, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> But...
> you're being erased from fucking existence.
> All of it.
> How does that even make sense?



Don't get it either. It was on a Harry Dresden vs Voldemort thread on FactPile by some sign up HPtard who claimed Rowling's statement about Dementors meant Darkseid or Rand couldn't just Omega Effect/Balefire them out of existence among other things

He signed up and left for good within the morning


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 5, 2014)

oh man factpile

is that place still a barrel of laughs?


----------



## shade0180 (May 5, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> oh man factpile
> 
> is that place still a barrel of laughs?



It is.. don't expect it to change anytime soon.


----------



## Kazu (May 5, 2014)

Holy shit this thread.


----------



## Red Angel (May 5, 2014)

Don't go there anymore. Except to lurk occasionally

Place has become so sad it's become CBR 2.0

Master Chief vs Kirby being one such example


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 5, 2014)

Luffy wins seems to be the consensus, then.


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 7, 2014)

*Just putting it out there...*


----------



## Red Angel (May 7, 2014)

Pretty sure Dumbledore admitted that Death was just a myth around the Deathly Hallows


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 7, 2014)

Myth
The Deathly Hallows were simple powerful man-made artifacts.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 7, 2014)

it's left ambiguous but either way entirely useless for this debate.


----------



## Stermor (May 8, 2014)

luck potion plus lucky avada kedarva is goignt o hit luffy and he will die.. 

this is pretty much the case with any one who cannot one shot the entire force or can tank avada kedarva.


----------



## Red Angel (May 8, 2014)

What is a lucky potion supposed to do?

AK isn't even supersonic, why would it hit Luffy?

You realise at Luffy's strength level the shockwaves from his punches would pulverize the entire verse, right?


----------



## Stermor (May 8, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> What is a lucky potion supposed to do?
> 
> AK isn't even supersonic, why would it hit Luffy?
> 
> You realise at Luffy's strength level the shockwaves from his punches would pulverize the entire verse, right?



hit somebody far faster then you? pretty much what luck is about...... 

i disagree with that. luffy cleary can kill everyone pretty easily. but he is not just picking off everybody that easily. magic is going to be quite annoying.

so yes luffy is going to get hit by a lucky avada kedavra.


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 8, 2014)

^So Luffy's going to be hit by something that might as well be stationary to him...

You don't seem to grasp how speed advantages work.

Luffy's going to be killing them before they can even do ANYTHING.


----------



## shade0180 (May 8, 2014)

so wait avada kedavra can ignore durability now? Sorry I'm not sure about this. Is HP even at town level? 

Never mind I just checked up on it yea it can ignore Durability....


----------



## Stermor (May 8, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> ^So Luffy's going to be hit by something that might as well be stationary to him...
> 
> You don't seem to grasp how speed advantages work.
> 
> Luffy's going to be killing them before they can even do ANYTHING.



i kinda do. but you understand the moment luffy decides to turn his back to and then get hit. speed only helps when you can see it comming. luck is going to allow a momentarily lapse that will get him hit. 

and again luffy isn't going to be instantly killing stuff he can't see, and can't hit. you are putting to much stock in speed and strnetgh against something as variable as magic.. he can beat everything he can actually hit. but really that won't last long against a verse of magic users..


----------



## Kazu (May 8, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> so wait avada kedavra can ignore durability now? Sorry I'm not sure about this. Is HP even at town level?
> 
> Never mind I just checked up on it yea it can ignore Durability....



When did this happen?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (May 8, 2014)

There is clearly a limit to the ability of Felix felicis to manipulate luck. 

The death eaters that invaded Hogwarts to kill Dumbledore didn't all trip down a staircase, bump their head on a bannister before they could react and break their necks, despite that being technically possible. Felix felicis didn't even enable the students to win, it only allowed there to be no deaths. Although admittedly they had to share only a little potion with many people.

Now let's repeat this example with what will seem to the Potterverse to be an invisibly fast walking nuke.

Even this is putting aside that the Potterverse has no prep time.


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 8, 2014)

^How lethal is the Potterverse with prep anyway, TS?


----------



## shade0180 (May 8, 2014)

Kazu said:


> When did this happen?



It basically a spell that kills you without any damage and shit as long as it can connect, you just drop dead.. so you can consider it some kind of hax spell...  well that is the explanation I get from some other website... It is block-able and avoidable.


----------



## Kazu (May 8, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> It basically a spell that kills you without any damage and shit as long as it can connect, you just drop dead.. so you can consider it some kind of hax spell...  well that is the explanation I get from some other website... It is block-able and avoidable.



Unless some mechanism is stated, that would be a NLF.


----------



## shade0180 (May 8, 2014)

well that's the best explanation I can give since that's the only thing I got from those websiite... Anyway basically to not be affected with it your character is either a better spellcaster, have some kind of death/spell resistance, have something that can block the path like a barrier, you are immortal or you can outright just ignore death..  so the only problem it would encounter is probably people in manga like Toriko or DB when use with speed equal......



> Unless some mechanism is stated, that would be a NLF.



Also that's probably not the way to call/use NLF.... It has a lot of limitation... 

You can see the path of the attack.
You can block it with anything. a stone, a wood, whatever is in the vicinity can block it as long as it is in the path way of the attack
You can counter it.. as long as you know the spell to use
You can redirect it... 
You can bounce it...
I could probably add some more to make it useless in a match...
It has too many weaknesses...


----------



## Red Angel (May 8, 2014)

So, are there any feats of this supposed "supar luck powah"

Because saying it'll allow them to attack a character who's faster than everything in HP combined is bluntly, just an NLF akin to the shit Touhoutards used spit out during their notoriety

As for the town level comment, you'd be hardpressed to get anything above building level for HP


----------



## AgentAAA (May 8, 2014)

Stermor said:


> i kinda do. but you understand the moment luffy decides to turn his back to and then get hit. speed only helps when you can see it comming. luck is going to allow a momentarily lapse that will get him hit.
> 
> and again luffy isn't going to be instantly killing stuff he can't see, and can't hit. you are putting to much stock in speed and strnetgh against something as variable as magic.. he can beat everything he can actually hit. but really that won't last long against a verse of magic users..



See, the issue is that it's stationary to him. If he turns around, he has plenty of time to turn back, look at the beam lazily, turn around again and do something, do a little waltz....
The speed and reaction time to move upwards of ten thousand meters a second will do that.

Going to ask if Haki "Armor" is external while we're at it, as I recall it being considered as a force outward, and it doesn't really count as a living being. Pretty much everything blocks Avada kedavra.
Also going to ask how they're getting the spell off before he dices them all. He has enough speed to hit each one individually before one finishes the incantation. and at "ava..." he's already got their location nailed.


----------



## Red Angel (May 8, 2014)

More like they'll be lucky to twitch before they're punched thousands of times and grinded to powder before they can blink


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 8, 2014)

This is still going on?
Luffy blitzes the entire verse, obviously.


----------



## Red Angel (May 8, 2014)

Bu- but- Supar luck poshun powah maet!


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 8, 2014)

[img=]http://i.imgur.com/P5xhEqC.png[/img]


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 8, 2014)

Seen worse

A few years ago they could "apperantly" take out Nardo-verse


----------



## shade0180 (May 8, 2014)

Well years ago Naruto is considered weak, Slower than bullet, Building level destructive capacity.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 8, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Well years ago Naruto is considered weak, Slower than bullet, Building level destructive capacity.



It was a few years after that, in early 2010 when KillerBee and Pain were supersonic and City-level


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> State of Mind: Bloodlust
> Scenario 1: Gauntlet, weakest to strongest, heals .
> Scenario 2: Against everybody at once .
> 
> Place of fight is Hogwarts .



Everyone dies in scenario 1.

In scenario 2(depending on how spaced out everyone is) people would realize that he's too fast to be dealt with directly and escape via apperation.  Then it's just a matter of staying hidden to catch him off guard with hax.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 8, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> Everyone dies in scenario 1.
> 
> In scenario 2(depending on how spaced out everyone is) people would realize that he's too fast to be dealt with directly and escape via apperation.  Then it's just a matter of staying hidden to catch him off guard with hax.




Luffy is bloodlusted so his CoO should be on 24/7. 
With his speed and reactions, catching him of guard, won't be easy.


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Luffy is bloodlusted so his CoO should be on 24/7.
> With his speed and reactions, catching him of guard, won't be easy.



There are spells that don't take the form of projectiles, they just happen to the target they are focused on.

The Imperius curse, memory spells, and various transfiguration spells are examples of these.

Things like the disillusionment charm and the invisibility cloak should allow them to come within a closish distance without detection.

I'm pretty sure some creatures could give them the win as well.

Mandrakes come to mind


----------



## TehChron (May 8, 2014)

Invisibility,spells only cover the visual range. Observational haki would render it moot


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

How wide of a range does Luffy's have in particular?


----------



## Dellinger (May 8, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> How wide of a range does Luffy's have in particular?



He could feel the Yeti Brothers from PRETTY far away.


----------



## Tacocat (May 8, 2014)

TehChron wasn't talking about distance anyway.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 8, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> He could feel the Yeti Brothers from PRETTY far away.


He was likely talking about AOE, which i can only think about conquerors haki,  which isn't that much impressive.


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

I'm not sure what kind of range limit most spells in Harry potter have, so the invisibility approach might not be viable after all.

They could always just put on ear plugs, uproot a mandrake, and apparate next to him.


----------



## Nep Heart (May 8, 2014)

I think you forget why all these elaborate set-ups are worthless against anything that is actually fast. They just won't get the time to do it them at all considering the obscene speed advantage. It's not like we are assuming HPverse has prep time here to pull all these fancy tricks considering chanting or pointing alone still requires the reactions to complete them.

 I'm quite sure bullets are a big deal in the HPverse for their efficiency in speed and killing power, Luffy is just fucking overkill.


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

It's the whole verse.  As soon as the battle starts and luffy starts slaughting people, they're going to wise up and retreat via apperation ASAP.  Like I said, this depends on whether or not they are spread over a wide area or lumped together in one spot.

And the Mandrake thing would require minimal prep.  Ear plugs, mandrake, done.


----------



## Nep Heart (May 8, 2014)

With that speed advantage? They wouldn't even be allowed to react except maybe the last few who are farthest away, which is me being generous here. Being mach 100+ is a gigantic speed advantage over people who would struggle to react to a bullet. Not to mention there are only very few high tier wizards in HPverse, most of them are just kids with limited training.


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> With that speed advantage? They wouldn't even be allowed to react except maybe the last few who are farthest away, which is me being generous here. Being mach 100+ is a gigantic speed advantage over people who would struggle to react to a bullet. Not to mention there are only very few high tier wizards in HPverse, most of them are just kids with limited training.



Apparating doesn't require being a high tier wizard.

But yeah, the OP should have elaborated on the distance.  Is everyone in one place or do they start off where they would normally be.  

But I just realized something.  The mandrake strategy might not even be necessary.  HPverse has the Basilisks.  All Luffy has to do is make eye contact.


----------



## Nep Heart (May 8, 2014)

I don't recall Luffy having resistance against transmutation, so that probably would be the easiest way to beat him TBH. It's passive and needs no prep. Otherwise, I think standard starting distance is 20 meters if no specifications are made by the OP.


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> I don't recall Luffy having resistance against transmutation, so that probably would be the easiest way to beat him TBH. It's passive and needs no prep. Otherwise, I think standard starting distance is 20 meters if no specifications are made by the OP.



Actually the Basilisks gaze flat out kills you.

It only turns you to stone if you see the eyes through a reflection or something.


----------



## Nep Heart (May 8, 2014)

Even petrification is pretty bad since that also kills (in most cases).


----------



## Tacocat (May 8, 2014)

TehChron wasn't talking about the physical range of anything. It was just weird verbiage. He was saying invisibility spells make just make things invisible, they don't inhibit Luffy's detection of the person using the spell, nor the danger they present to him.

At least, I think.

As for the Basilisk, it's more likely that the thing will be offed by a stray Gatling punch or collateral from a Thor Elephant Gun than it is that Luffy will look into its eyes.


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

Cooly said:


> TehChron wasn't talking about the physical range of anything. It was just weird verbiage. He was saying invisibility spells make just make things invisible, they don't inhibit Luffy's detection of the person using the spell, nor the danger they present to him.



I know that, but it could be an important factor if his sensing range is far less than his visual range.




> As for the Basilisk, it's more likely that the thing will be offed by a stray Gatling punch or collateral from a Thor Elephant Gun than it is that Luffy will look into its eyes.



You don't need to actually look straight into the eyes.  Even if they're at the edge of your peripherals, the effect is the same.


----------



## Tacocat (May 8, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> You don't need to actually look straight into the eyes.  Even if they're at the edge of your peripherals, the effect is the same.


So? The Basilisk only ever attacked anyone in the confines of Hogwarts corridors. Will it work over the hundreds of meters Luffy will jump to perform an Elephant Gatling when CoO will probably be telling him to not look at it anyway? It's possible. Should we assume so? Probably not.


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

If Luffy can see its eyes from that distance, then yes.  As long as he can make them out there shouldn't be any reason for why it shouldn't work.

As far as CoO...that's a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Tacocat (May 8, 2014)

I...what? The odds of him looking at the Basilisk at all before it dies from either a stray punch or massive collateral while he's fighting the entire verse are rather slim. His very first attack is rather liable to wipe it out.

And how are you going to assert that? Do you know how much of the peripheral a Basilisk's gaze must take up to be effective? It already has a limitation in that in that it must be direct contact. And it's not like Luffy has evident telescopic vision or anything; it'll be rather difficult for him to make out from any large distance.

And I don't really see why CoO won't tell him it's dangerous to look at something that will kill him if he does so. Indeed, the Basilisk will already be killing it's own teammates left and right. It's not like Luffy won't be able to figure something is up with it. But by all means, explain why that's a stretch...


----------



## Brightsteel (May 8, 2014)

Conquers Haki can always work. After all, most Wizards nearly shit their pants at the mention of Voldemort. And all the stuff the poster before me said.....


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

Cooly said:


> I...what? The odds of him looking at the Basilisk at all before it dies from either a stray punch or massive collateral while he's fighting the entire verse are rather slim. His very first attack is rather liable to wipe it out.
> 
> And how are you going to assert that? Do you know how much of the peripheral a Basilisk's gaze must take up to be effective? It already has a limitation in that in that it must be direct contact. And it's not like Luffy has evident telescopic vision or anything; it'll be rather difficult for him to make out from any large distance.



Hardly a limitation, the victim is out of commission either way.  Also the question of distance isn't even relevant here since they would start off 20 meters apart from eachoher.  As for the peripheral thing, it's made pretty clear that simply having your eyes open around it is a death sentence, otherwise Harry would have just looked down rather than covering his eyes.



> And I don't really see why CoO won't tell him it's dangerous to look at something that will kill him if he does so. Indeed, the Basilisk will already be killing it's own teammates left and right. It's not like Luffy won't be able to figure something is up with it. But by all means, explain why that's a stretch...



Because to my knowledge it's never been able to outright predict an ability like that.  It doesn't even matter anyway.  This is the whole verse stuffed into hogwarts.  That means a shitload of screaming mandrakes.


----------



## November (May 8, 2014)

The CoO can sense the killing intent.
Pretty sure the Basilisk has a lot.


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 8, 2014)

In other words, this thread ended a few pages back with the consensus being Luffy punches everyone.

Good to know that hasn't changed.


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

November said:


> The CoO can sense the killing intent.
> Pretty sure the Basilisk has a lot.



Don't see what that has to do with him figuring out its power.


----------



## Tacocat (May 8, 2014)

> Hardly a limitation, the victim is out of commission either way.  Also the question of distance isn't even relevant here since they would start off 20 meters apart from eachoher.  As for the peripheral thing, it's made pretty clear that simply having your eyes open around it is a death sentence, otherwise Harry would have just looked down rather than covering his eyes.


The effectiveness is hampered. I'd call that a limitation.

And no, you don't need to close your eyes around it. It's the eye contact that harms the victim. Why would Hermione's mirror or Colin's camera matter at all if that were the case? They had their eyes open in the thing's presence, they simply didn't gaze directly at it.

Though, that makes me wonder why Myrtle would have died from staring at the thing, considering she wears glasses  Well, I suppose if she were being made fun of for her glasses, she might not have been wearing them.

And...what? He's fighting an entire verse. They're not all going to start the fight 20 meters directly at his 12. That's...physically impossible. He'd probably end up collapsing the building, ending the Basilisk, before anything ends up being a threat to him.



> Because to my knowledge it's never been able to outright predict an ability like that.  It doesn't even matter anyway.  This is the whole verse stuffed into hogwarts.  That means a shitload of screaming mandrakes.


He's not predicting the ability. doesn't need to do that. He'd be foreseeing the outcome of an action, something that _is_ canonically a function of CoO.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 8, 2014)

> Though, that makes me wonder why Myrtle would have died from staring at the thing, considering she wears glasses  Well, I suppose if she were being made fun of for her glasses, she might not have been wearing them.



harry wears glasses as well and he didn't look into its eyes, they are obviously not enough to protect you from it.



> He's not predicting the ability, he'd be foreseeing the outcome of an action, something that is a function of CoO.



scans of CoO working like that, all I remember is it being a pseudo danger sense.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 8, 2014)

EntangledHive you're pushing beyond the bonds of wanking here . 

First prove that anyone aside from Dumbledore, Snape, HP and Voldemort would not faint over Haki . It took down 50.000 fishmen. they're all well above a human in stats . How the hell would they control Basilisk without dying themselves(Most of the group, of course) since it's a passive attack ? Luffy does not need to look to kill Basilisk . Now, you MUST BE KIDDING ME . MANDRAKE ? To even make Luffy half annoyed ? Seriously ? Even if annoyed him, he would punch the thing down in one go .

Now let's take a look at a real battle scenario .

Luffy is effectively bloodlusted, which is bad for the opponent since he'll either haki them to faint or gattling them to death, or both at the same time, without even giving fucks to who it is . Remember that they don't have reactions to counter that .  When he soloed half the verse the other half realizes that they're in a fight .


----------



## Tacocat (May 8, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> harry wears glasses as well and he didn't look into its eyes, they are obviously not enough to protect you from it.


Petrifaction, Darth. That's what happens when you don't look directly at the Basilisk, such as the Clearwater girl looking though a glass pane. Harry would have been petrified if he had. I'm saying it's curious she straight up died from it when she'd be looking at it through glasses, though it's possible that she wasn't wearing them.



> scans of CoO working like that, all I remember is it being a pseudo danger sense.



It's not a Spidey sense or anything, it's precog. I'm sure you've seen the scans in which Luffy sees what will happen to him if he doesn't dodge Mihawk's swing.


----------



## Tacocat (May 8, 2014)

Oh, yeah, the mandrake thing. It kills its victims through sound, which is vibration, which is energy, which Luffy can take a lot of.


----------



## November (May 8, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> Don't see what that has to do with him figuring out its power.



Sense killing intent.
Throw a random punch.
Kill the basilisk by accident.
GG

And pretty sure that the CotC blast will take care of most of the animals here.


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

Cooly said:


> The effectiveness is hampered. I'd call that a limitation.



Permanent incapacitation vs incapacitation that can only be cured with a specific herb.  From an obd standpoint, not really.



> And no, you don't need to close your eyes around it. It's the eye contact that harms the victim. Why would Hermione's mirror or Colin's camera matter at all if that were the case? They had their eyes open in the thing's presence, they simply didn't gaze directly at it.



Viewing it through a physical obstruction still results in peterification, so you really do need to.  






> He's not predicting the ability, he'd be foreseeing the outcome of an action, something that is a function of CoO.



Still seems very unlikely, it's not like there's any visual indication of its ability, and he'd probably be dead before he saw it kill anyone, given his speed.


----------



## Gunners (May 8, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Conquers Haki can always work. After all, most Wizards nearly shit their pants at the mention of Voldemort. And all the stuff the poster before me said.....


Being afraid of someone isn't a sign of having a weak will.


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

Pretty sure the Mandrakes scream is fatal due to its magical properties.


----------



## Tacocat (May 8, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> Permanent incapacitation vs incapacitation that can only be cured with a specific herb.  From an obd standpoint, not really.


From an OBD standpoint...yeah, murder trumps petrifaction by a margin...




> Viewing it through a physical obstruction still results in peterification, so you really do need to.


Uh, no. Contact is necessary for it to kill. Indirect contact is necessary for it to petrify. There's no reason one can't just look down.



> Still seems very unlikely, it's not like there's any visual indication of its ability, and he'd probably be dead before he saw it kill anyone, given his speed.


Except there is visual indication of pre-skip Luffy having precog, so...

And the Basilisk will probably be dead before Luffy even comes across it, so...



EntangledHive said:


> Pretty sure the Mandrakes scream is fatal due to its magical properties.


Okay... Good luck proving that, because I don't recall any indication of this whatsoever.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 8, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> harry wears glasses as well and he didn't look into its eyes, they are obviously not enough to protect you from it.
> 
> 
> 
> scans of *CoO working like that*, *all I remember is it being a pseudo danger sense*.



It doesn't work like that, you're right . And you remember " PSEUDO danger sense " ? Then you have pretty shitty memory, the first time it showed that it's effectively battle precognition(In OBD terms) . The priests knew from which limb their opponents were going to attack, if it was danger sense they would ONLY know Luffy was going to attack, not from which limb or how he would attack if it was PSEUDO danger sense I can't even imagine what it is, since pseudo means basically " tries to imitate but it's not actually what it tries to imitate " . 



EntangledHive said:


> Hardly a limitation, the victim is out of commission either way.  Also the question of distance isn't even relevant here since they would start off 20 meters apart from eachoher.  As for the peripheral thing, it's made pretty clear that *simply having your eyes open around it is a death sentence*, otherwise Harry would have just looked down rather than covering his eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Because to my knowledge it's never been able to outright predict an ability like that.  It doesn't even matter anyway.  This is the whole verse stuffed into hogwarts.  That means a shitload of screaming mandrakes.



How can you get " being with eyes open in the same room with it is a death sentence " from gazing eye to eye is a death sentence ?


----------



## TehChron (May 8, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> Don't see what that has to do with him figuring out its power.


Enkis the lightning logia from Skypeia, right?

He says youre full of shit. Haki of observation is just that damn specific.


----------



## TehChron (May 8, 2014)

Not to mention what Rebecca pulled in this past arc, where her Haki alerted her to how to avoid that sleeping guys rampage.

Ample evidence that it meets,whatever criteria youre making up, EH. Quit moving the goalposts to justify your wanking


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

Cooly said:


> From an OBD standpoint...yeah, murder trumps petrifaction by a margin...


Assuming the petrification works?  No.





> There's no reason one can't just look down.


Sure, unless you don't want to take the unnecessary risk of having the Basilisks eyes come into your field of vision.




> Except there is visual indication of pre-skip Luffy having precog, so...And the Basilisk will probably be dead before Luffy even comes across it, so...


I'm not sure if it works to the degree where he can just prepare for a passive ability like that.  And I wouldn't say "probably."  The field of vision is very wide, and I think Luffy generally looks in the direction that he's punching.




> Okay... Good luck proving that, because I don't recall any indication of this whatsoever.



The baby Mandrakes scream automatically knocks you out if you hear it.  The fact that it does that but doesn't shatter your eardrums proves the sound alone is not what makes it dangerous.


----------



## TehChron (May 8, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> He was likely talking about AOE, which i can only think about conquerors haki,  which isn't that much impressive.



Jesus christ you're dumb


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 8, 2014)

To add to the Basilisk argument.

Assuming Luffy doesn't just use CoC from the get go, the Basilisk does more harm than good to the Potterverse.
If we accept your reasoning , that it is inevitable that Luffy will get caught in its gaze, than by the same abuse of logic, that applies to the wizards as well.

Luffy will be blitzing all over the place with his speed and while the serpent tries to follow him with his eyes, the ensuing wizard casualties would be astronomical.


----------



## TehChron (May 8, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> Assuming the petrification works?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luffy moves several hundred times the speed of sound.

He has what equates to battle precog

What threat do Manndrakes and Basilisks pose,again?


----------



## TehChron (May 8, 2014)

Like seriously. Youre saying a Mach 1 attack is gonna tag him with battle precog

That is literally so fucking dumb


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> To add to the Basilisk argument.
> 
> Assuming Luffy doesn't just use CoC from the get go, the Basilisk does more harm than good to the Potterverse.
> If we accept your reasoning , that it is inevitable that Luffy will get caught in its gaze, than by the same abuse of logic, that applies to the wizards as well.
> ...



Luffy is fast enough where he will either see the basilisk's eyes and die, or kill it from a different angle/aoe.  He won't get a chance to see it move more than a tiny bit.  No one's denying there will be friendly fire either, the point is it can kill Luffy.



TehChron said:


> Luffy moves several hundred times the speed of sound.
> 
> He has what equates to battle precog
> 
> What threat do Manndrakes and Basilisks pose,again?



One kills him if its eyes make it into his field of vision.

The other can kill him if it manages to scream in time.


----------



## TehChron (May 8, 2014)

How does something moving at Mach 1 tag him in the first place?

Hint: it doesnt


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 8, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> Luffy is fast enough where he will either look at the basilisk and die, or kill it.  He won't get a chance to see it move more than a tiny bit.  No one's denying there will be friendly fire either, the point is it can kill Luffy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really have no idea how speed works, don't you?

They won't manage to do anything at all in time with such a massive speed discrepancy.


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> How does something moving at Mach 1 tag him in the first place?
> 
> Hint: it doesnt



Are you suggesting he can *dodge*(or would even try to avoid) a *scream*?

By the time he heard it it would already be too late.


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 8, 2014)

^No, he's suggesting that Luffy would kill the mandrakes BEFORE they could scream.

Which is what the outcome will be.


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> They won't manage to do anything at all in time with such a massive speed discrepancy.



The Basalisk doesn't need to do shit.  Its eyes exist, that's all it needs to kill Luffy.

And there's a chance a Mandrake will be able to get off a scream before its killed, this is the whole verse after all.



NightmareCinema said:


> ^No, he's suggesting that Luffy would kill the mandrakes BEFORE they could scream.
> 
> Which is what the outcome will be.



No he isn't.

Mandrakes can't scream at mach 1, the scream itself moves at mach 1


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 8, 2014)

Congratulations
The achievement _"Wanking Harry Potter as hard as Spacebattles_" has been achieved.
Your reward is drown in your own jizz.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 8, 2014)

Is almost like wizards make the readers as stupid as themselves.
Because
Mandrakes were totally used to battle purposes and where not inside pots (or earth) covered with dirty all the fucking time.
You know, like plants roots normally do.


----------



## Tacocat (May 8, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


> Assuming the petrification works?  No.


Whatever, man, be obdurate all you want. I don't really care how you look at it. An external factor can alter the effectiveness of the Basilisk's stare, plain and simple.



> Sure, unless you don't want to take the unnecessary risk of having the Basilisks eyes come into your field of vision.


What risk? The thing will be virtually standing still from Luffy's perspective.



> I'm not sure if it works to the degree where he can just prepare for a passive ability like that.


What difference is there? The action is _Luffy's_. He'll see what will happen to him when he looks at the Basilisk. Precog is not this difficult to figure out...



> And I wouldn't say "probably."  The field of vision is very wide, and I think Luffy generally looks in the direction that he's punching.


Okay... Except the entire verse is in the building. If you want to avoid the fact that not every threat is going to be in his immediate field of vision, then fine, but he's still liable to collapse the entire building with even his first attack.



> The baby Mandrakes scream automatically knocks you out if you hear it.  The fact that it does that but doesn't shatter your eardrums proves the sound alone is not what makes it dangerous.


What? The threshold of the eardrum is beyond what we perceive as painful. Also, one doesn't need to be bleeding out of the ears to have sustained irreparable (by our medical standards, anyway) ear damage.

A nerve called the pneumogastric nerve innervates both the internal ear and several cardiac nerve branches. If this nerve is disturbed, it can disrupt heart rhythms without "shattering" anything.


----------



## Dellinger (May 8, 2014)

Shouldn't Luffy be able to CoC all of them?

Since the difference in their strength is massive.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 8, 2014)

EntangledHive said:


>


oh...
It seems that Neville and Professor Sprout were less stupid than the general wizard population
The outcome remain the same tho.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 8, 2014)

Cooly said:


> Petrifaction, Darth. That's what happens when you don't look directly at the Basilisk, such as the Clearwater girl looking though a glass pane. Harry would have been petrified if he had. I'm saying it's curious she straight up died from it when she'd be looking at it through glasses, though it's possible that she wasn't wearing them.



Oviously the glass needs a certain thickness or something 

I find it more likely that Harry was going to be killed outright even with his glasses considering myrtles precedent.





Cooly said:


> It's not a Spidey sense or anything, it's precog. I'm sure you've seen the scans in which Luffy sees what will happen to him if he doesn't dodge Mihawk's swing.



not in awhile actually so I can't remember for the life of me how that went down


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

Cooly said:


> What risk? The thing will be virtually standing still from Luffy's perspective.


I was talking more in general.




> What difference is there? The action is _Luffy's_. He'll see what will happen to him when he looks at the Basilisk. Precog is not this difficult to figure out...


Meh, I'm really not caught up with OP, I think I'll concede that point.  I guess it depends on whether or not it starts out in his field of vision.



> Okay... Except the entire verse is in the building. If you want to avoid the fact that not every threat is going to be in his immediate field of vision, then fine, but he's still liable to collapse the entire building with even his first attack.


Yes, the basilisks position is important.



> What? The threshold of the eardrum is beyond what we perceive as painful. Also, one doesn't need to be bleeding out of the ears to have sustained irreparable (by our medical standards, anyway) ear damage.
> 
> A nerve called the pneumogastric nerve innervates both the internal ear and several cardiac nerve branches. If this nerve is disturbed, it can disrupt heart rhythms without "shattering" anything.



Not an expert on this, so I'll take your word for it, but I've never heard of unconsciousness being induced by particularly loud/a specific frequency of sound.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 8, 2014)

also before you attempt to link me the scans I should warn you that I'm currently unable to look at them for now, I'll take a look when I get home.


----------



## Nep Heart (May 8, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> The achievement _"Wanking Harry Potter as hard as Spacebattles_" has been achieved.



 EntangledHivemind should agree that fireproof spells will ward off The Culture's Gridfire because it has "fire" in its name just like what Spergbattles claimed.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 8, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> EntangledHivemind should agree that fireproof spells will ward off The Culture's Gridfire because it has "fire" in its name just like what Spergbattles claimed.



This one is new
But I've seen people claiming wizards are capable of casting a fidelius charm around the entire planet or accio antimatter.
Oh
And survive nukes at point-blank.


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> EntangledHivemind should agree that fireproof spells will ward off The Culture's Gridfire because it has "fire" in its name just like what Spergbattles claimed.



>implying you weren't agreeing with me on the basilisk issue


----------



## Nep Heart (May 8, 2014)

Something that works with eye contact vs a scream that is sound based, which would be incredibly slow compared to something that is instant if it connects.


----------



## Nep Heart (May 8, 2014)

I mean there is a reason why Harry Potter is such a weak verse to most of the OBD considering the awful stats, several drawbacks from spells and incompetence from most wizards.


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

Yeah, but it's also invisible and omnidirectional, so for all Luffy knows it's no different from a normal scream.  This means there's a possiblity of him running into it.

Well, not taking his precog into account anyway.


----------



## TehChron (May 8, 2014)

...you are this stupid.

Why would something that moves at less than mach 1 be able to affect something that fast with precog?

Awaiting an answer on this


----------



## Iwandesu (May 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jesus christ you're dumb


Haki conquerors is not insta - killing the verse.  
Of course beats 90 percent of the characters but it is not insta-kill. 
That was what i meant.


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> ...you are this stupid.
> 
> Why would something that moves at less than mach 1 be able to affect something that fast with *precog*?
> 
> Awaiting an answer on this





> Well, not taking his precog into account anyway.


.                              .
                                .


----------



## Tacocat (May 8, 2014)

If we take straight up physics into account, Luffy's own movements would be more than enough to disrupt the sound wave from a mandrake's scream. If this is viable considering what we see in the manga, I have no clue 

Also, it could take relatively extended exposure for the cry to be of significant effect, by which time Luffy could silence them permanently. Kind of like a very close clap of thunder. It's not going to be so bad for however long, but if you're exposed to the initial noise continuously, you bet you'll have some ear damage.

And, again, the vibration thing. Luffy's going to have a higher pain threshold, too.


----------



## Aphelion (May 8, 2014)

Cooly said:


> If we take straight up physics into account, Luffy's own movements would be more than enough to disrupt the sound wave from a mandrake's scream. If this is viable considering what we see in the manga, I have no clue
> 
> Also, it could take relatively extended exposure for the cry to be of significant effect, by which time Luffy could silence them permanently. Kind of like a very close clap of thunder. It's not going to be so bad for however long, but if you're exposed to the initial noise continuously, you bet you'll have some ear damage.
> 
> And, again, the vibration thing. Luffy's going to have a higher pain threshold, too.



From what I remember, things like Mandrake screams and Banshee screams are instantly fatal.  Kind of difficult, since we get no explanation of the mechanics of how the killing works.  Still convinced that the effect is magical, the actual volume of the scream is never really emphasized.  I'm pretty sure a soundwave would turn into a shockwave before it got loud enough to instantly kill you like is described.  Anyway doesn't really matter tbh.  I conceded the point on precog, since I'm still quite behind in OP.  So the Basilisk is the only real threat here.


----------



## Red Angel (May 8, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> I mean there is a reason why Harry Potter is such a weak verse to most of the OBD considering the awful stats, several drawbacks from spells and incompetence from most wizards.



Exactly

Harry Potter verse is not one designed for gladiatorial combat


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 8, 2014)

Why the fuck is there 9 goddamn pages on this???


----------



## TehChron (May 8, 2014)

Because EH and Iwanderpu teamed up


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 8, 2014)

Like Jesus Christ people, this is not Space Battles where people would argue this shit to the hills despite the obvious. And the obvious is Luffy can bench press the verse so fast that no man, woman, or child could do a goddamn thing about it and are basically at his mercy, no matter how many bags of tricks they have, because NOBODY can hang with him.


----------



## Banhammer (May 8, 2014)

Dementors and the basilisk should take him

>B-but Haki

That's llke saying the Pooh bear can't beat the Honey Monster


----------



## Red Angel (May 8, 2014)

Because Dementors and Basilisks can tank even city block level attac... oh wait


----------



## TehChron (May 8, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Because Dementors and Basilisks can tank even city block level attac... oh wait



>B-but intangibility

Like logias?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 8, 2014)

_Dispersion_ is more accurate for logias


----------



## Iwandesu (May 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Because EH and Iwanderpu teamed up


I never in this whole thread said nor implied luffy wouldn't beat the verse easily 
I even argued against avada kedrava being able to actually kill him,  due to less durable things tanking it. 
You are either making up or lacking read and comprehension. (I already apologise bout the hypersonic bullshit and if i not, lol, I'm sorry, are you that upset about some random guess? )


----------



## Red Angel (May 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> >B-but intangibility
> 
> Like logias?



Everything in the HP-verse is just intangiable proof

Reason why Dementors have no feats of phasing through objects. Duh


----------



## Tacocat (May 8, 2014)

Ace died for Luffy out of love. Avada Kedavra-proof Luffy confirmed


----------



## TehChron (May 8, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> I never in this whole thread said nor implied luffy wouldn't beat the verse easily
> I even argued against avada kedrava being able to actually kill him,  due to less durable things tanking it.
> You are either making up or lacking read and comprehension. (I already apologise bout the hypersonic bullshit and if i not, lol, I'm sorry, are you that upset about some random guess? )


Only read the past couple,of pages, so no, Im unaware of your valient defense of common sense 

I apologize for assuming that you were teaming up with someone i saw you agreeing with


----------



## TehChron (May 8, 2014)

Cooly said:


> Ace died for Luffy out of love. Avada Kedavra-proof Luffy confirmed


Game and match, we can all go home


----------



## Banhammer (May 8, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Because Dementors and Basilisks can tank even city block level attac... oh wait





TehChron said:


> >B-but intangibility
> 
> Like logias?



Oh my. I fear I have allowed myself to forget the amusement of base OBD upstarts

Hello little ones. How do you do

Now, should the Wiki still live, I'd instruct you on the several different classes of intangibility and why arguing for destruction tiers and logias is retarded as fuck

Lacking that, I'll just point and laugh at how you people just argued how what are basically sentient metaphors can't survive city block busting and tried to act smarty pants about it too

You can't see it, but I assure you, it's very satisfying.

"Hurr Durr, luffy puches metaphysics with 100 city blocks of force, look at muh feats"

Lol


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 8, 2014)

Ban, go home, you're old and confused


----------



## Banhammer (May 8, 2014)

Ah really 'em. 4 30 in the morning and I'm reading an obd thread

Like I'm fookin 17 again


----------



## Banhammer (May 8, 2014)

Hey CD, Luffy vs Castiel, luffy gets first 1000 punches, who'd you think would win


----------



## Nep Heart (May 8, 2014)

Castiel vs Harry Potterverse pls.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 8, 2014)

fair as fuck fight


----------



## Banhammer (May 8, 2014)

One legged Hippie Castiel vs HPverse is best fight


----------



## Red Angel (May 9, 2014)

>sentient metaphor
>implies this means anything in regards to durability

Oh dear


----------



## TehChron (May 9, 2014)

Ban, as you appear to be out of the loop, 99% of my arguments consist of bullshit

The remainder are powered by concentrated hatred of Greed.


----------

